# Community > Resource Library >  Chrony Beta Master Manual

## SIKAHUNTER

Here is a simplified manual for the_ Chrony Beta Master_ if anyone is interested, a hell of a lot clearer than the mud factory gibberish: Attachment 2206

----------

